# Manually Installing Drivers



## Nateman742 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm installing XP SP3 on my Acer Aspire 5670, and while all of the other drivers have installers, I've got two that don't. These came from the Acer official website and they're Gigabit Ethernet Drivers, according to a help file in one of the folders. The folder names are "Lan4401" and "Lan5789". They each contain about ten-twelve files, including system files, security catalogs, .dll's, and setup documents I can't make heads or tails of. I'm guessing I need to manually install these but I don't have a clue how.

*The files in Lan4401:*

b44win
Security Catalog

b44win
Setup Information

bcm4sbe4
System file

bcm4sbe5
System file

bcm4sbxp
System file

dtect44x.dll
1.0.0.0
dtect44x Oemsetup.inf helper.

license
Text document

oemsetup
Setup Information

release
Text Document

*The files in Lan5789:*

b57amd64
Security Catalog

b57amd64
Setup Information

b57amd64
System file

b57dtect.dll
1.12.0.0
B57dtect Oemsetup.inf helper.

b57nt4
Help File (This tells me nothing)

b57nt4
System file

b57w2k
System file

b57win32
Security Catalog

b57win32
Setup Information

b57xp32
System file

license
Text Document

oemsetup
Setup Information

release
Text Document


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

Click Start > Settings > Control panel > Add hardware > Click next 
>> Windows should be able to find your ethernet device 
>> Choose install from a list or a specific location 
>> browse to the directory where you saved the downloaded driver > click Next. 
When the installation has finished - reboot the computer.


----------

